# Made in America - hvac equipment



## Mike Build (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey all,

Building a home for this customer that wants, "made is America" hvac equipment. I told them no such thing existed. So I offered to search for the brand that was mostly made in the US. So... which brands are mostly made in America? Or use the fewest components from China.

Grassi


----------

